# Very simple question regarding choke - please help!



## thrillho

Very dumb question. Please see the attachment. Which setting should be used for a cold start (as shown or turned counter-clockwise?). The diagram next to the dial is not much help...and neither was the manual.

Thanks in advance! Sounds like I'll need the snowblower tomorrow!


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Welcome thrillho!
My best guess is turn it as far to the right as possible until it stops that should be full choke prime the engine set throttle to full...pull the cord and once it starts put the the choke to half(back to the left a little bit) and then once it seems warm turn it off or all the way back the left. What engine and what blower do you have???


----------



## sscotsman

Wow, that really is a terrible diagram!
I agree, its completely useless..
well, there is an easy way to check which direction is which..

One full turn of the knob, turned as far as it will go, will be "Full Choke".
The opposite direction, as far as it will go the other way, will be "No Choke"
(the knob probably turns 180 degrees, or half a full turn, from one extreme to the other)

"Full Choke" means the choke plate is covering the opening to the carb, letting in less air..the choke plate is "blocking" the air from getting in.
That is the starting position.

"No Choke" means the choke plate is "open", allowing the air to flow straight into the carb, and not blocking air at all.

When you start a cold engine, you want to start it in the "Full Choke" position. When the knob is set to "Full Choke" the cold engine should easily start. Then after its started, you gradually "open" the choke over the span of 10 to 30 seconds or so, until the choke is fully open at the "No Choke" position and the warmed up engine is running fine.
"No Choke" is the "running position"

You have a 50/50 chance of guessing correctly the first time.

If you guess right, the engine should start normally at "Full Choke"..then continue to operate normally at the "No Choke" position..If you guessed right, I would simply take a sharpie marker and write right on the label..To make it really easy to remember, you could label one side (Full Choke) with "Start"..and label the other side (No Choke) with "Run"..

If you guess wrong, if you choose "No Choke" first, the engine should not start easily..and if it does, moving to the other side should make the engine stall out once its warm..

Full Choke Position:
Cold engine should start when choke in this position.
Warm engine should stall if lever is moved to this position.

No Choke Position:
Cold engine probably will not start when choke is in this position.
Warm engine should run normally when choke in this position.

A warm engine should re-start at the no-choke position.
"No Choke" is used to start a cold engine only.

Based on the label, in going to guess turning it clockwise, to the right, is "No Choke" (the "open" warm running position) since it seems to say "I am more open in this direction"..

And turning it counter-clockwise, to the left, will be "Full Choke"..since the diagram says "I am closing as you turn me this way"..that is the cold-start position.

So try turning it fully to the left first, see if it starts easily with a cold engine.

Scot


----------



## sscotsman

Im going to try something.."Full Choke" and "No Choke" *are* the most commonly used terms..but they are confusing, since they arent terribly descriptive..Let me know if it makes more sense this way..I bet it will! 

(the post below is the same as the post above, but with terms changed)


Wow, that really is a terrible diagram!
I agree, its completely useless..
well, there is an easy way to check which direction is which..

One full turn of the knob, turned as far as it will go, will be "Open Choke".
The opposite direction, as far as it will go the other way, will be "Closed Choke"
(the knob probably turns 180 degrees, or half a full turn, from one extreme to the other)

"Closed Choke" means the choke plate is covering the opening to the carb, letting in less air..the choke plate is "blocking" the air from getting in..the air is "closed off" by the choke plate..That is the starting position..the choke plate is "choking off the air"..blocking the air. (I think that is where the term "choke" comes from)

"Open Choke" means the choke plate is "open", allowing the air to freely flow straight into the carb, and not blocking air at all.

When you start a cold engine, you want to start it in the "Closed Choke" position. When the knob is set to "Closed Choke" the cold engine should easily start. Then after its started, you gradually "open" the choke over the span of 10 to 30 seconds or so, until the choke is fully open at the "Open Choke" position and the warmed up engine is running fine. "Open Choke" is the "running position"

You have a 50/50 chance of guessing correctly the first time.

If you guess right, the engine should start normally at "Closed Choke"..then continue to operate normally at the "Open Choke" position..If you guessed right, I would simply take a sharpie marker and write right on the label..To make it really easy to remember, you could label one side (Closed Choke) with "Start"..and label the other side (Open Choke) with "Run"..

If you guess wrong, if you choose "Open Choke" first, the engine should not start easily..and if it does, moving to the other side should make the engine stall out once its warm..

Closed Choke Position:
Cold engine should start when choke in this position.
Warm engine should stall if lever is moved to this position.

Open Choke Position:
Cold engine probably will not start when choke is in this position.
Warm engine should run normally when choke in this position.

A WARM engine should re-start at the Open-choke position.
"Closed Choke" is used to start a cold engine only.

Based on the label, in going to guess turning it clockwise, to the right, is "Open Choke" (the "open" warm running position) since it seems to say "I am more open in this direction"..

And turning it counter-clockwise, to the left, will be "Closed Choke"..since the diagram seems to say "I am closing as you turn me this way"..that is the cold-start position.

So try turning it fully to the left first, see if it starts easily with a cold engine.

Scot


----------



## thrillho

Thanks to both of you for the help. The snowblower I have is the Sno-Thro Model 920013.


----------



## db130

The choke setting with the knob pictured the way it is = full choke


----------

